# Presas Book



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 12, 2003)

For those who are interested I have 1 of Remy's "The Practical Art of Eskrima" 2nd edition left. If you are interested in purchasing it you an contact me at wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2003)

I've got my copy already!


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 12, 2003)

Whats the cost of the book?  I am definitely intersested in a copy.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob Broad _
> *Whats the cost of the book?  I am definitely intersested in a copy. *



I paid $599 for mine.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I paid $599 for mine. *



lol


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 15, 2003)

I've recieved many e-mails about the book. It will be easier if I reply here. Bryson and Modarnis were the first to respond. If niether of them wants the book I'll let everyone know.

:asian:


----------



## ace (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I've recieved many e-mails about the book. It will be easier if I reply here. Bryson and Modarnis were the first to respond. If niether of them wants the book I'll let everyone know.
> 
> :asian: *


----------

